

ZeroSum: Sentinel on a server triggered by a crontab - ajbatac
http://www.0x000000.com/?i=550

======
neilc
Who is voting this up? This is just an incompetent reimplementation of
Tripwire. The author gets it wrong, anyway: hashing the _size_ of a file means
that someone can trivially modify the file's content but keep the file size
the same (e.g. add a line to /etc/passwd but delete a few comments).

